# Motor break in???



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got a Fantom Racing Motors 27T Rebuildable Stock for my 2WD buggy, and it prolly needs to be broke in???
How do i do this procedure???
What are some tips i could use???
Basically any help on break in motors would be great to know!
Thanks


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Well if you have a Motor run in on a charger that is sopmething very usefull. 
Below is how i break i my motors

2 drops of Motor break in drops (Made by Trinity) In the end bell
Make shure the brushes are sarated
Run the motor for about 4 minutes
The motor takes a long time to compleatly break in but this will get you up to speed.
Just be shure you keep the motor clean and Lubed. 
Cut the Comm once in a great while.

Taylor


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

this is a very touch subject. so many people will tell you so many different ways to do this but if you really really want to get every single last ounce of power out of that motor. I think i might be able to set you in the right direction. first off break in the bushings. you do this buy adding a drop of bushing blaster (made by trinity) to each bushing. run the motor for a few min or spin it over with a moto tool or drill. after this tear down the motor once more. blast the bushings out with motor spray and take the arm out. grab yourself a few grits of sandpaper. 600: 800:1000 and start working your way up on the two output shafts. make them nice and shiny. then if you wish go ahead and break out some metal polish and use this after 1000 grit sand paper to get the ultimate shine. then spray down the arm with motor spray and prepare for the hard stuff. take all the shims off the arm except the fiber washer over the commutator. and put it back in the can with the endbell. spin it over a few times and take note of where it naturally floats in the magnetic field. and prepare for me most grueling and anoying 30 min of your life. shim it untill it floats in that field with just a tick of play. and remember exactly wich order the shims go in. now for the brushhoods. get a pair of cheapie brushes (or the ones on your motor currently) coat the face with sharpie. put them back in and power up the motor for about 20 seconds. take the brushes out. and take note of where the where marks are. if they are not in the center you have work to do. get an alignment tool and loosen the hoods and tweek them until the where marks are in the center. then take the motor apart spray it down. possibly get the commutator cut. get it all nice and clean. put it back together. and put a drop of thick bushing oil on each bushing. run in the brushes under load for about a min or two at 5v or so. and then your ready to go. you can clean the brushes after break in but i find its better not to disturb them. sry about the long explanation. but if you want to know the best way to learn about motor break in and tuning. find the fast guy at the track (who isnt running brushless) and ask him about motors and have him show you what to do. (most likely he will do it for free or a slice of pizza) 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Motor breakin,
Stock Brushes.

Usually after receiving a new motor, I'll inspect it, then remove the springs & brushes. I'll check the brushes for surface cracks on the brush contact patch. Now make sure the springs, at lease look the same as far as degrees of tension available for the brushes, now reinstall them & oil the bushings.

Operational voltage,
I'll never break in a set of brushes at full operational voltage. If I operate a car at 9VDC the my breakin voltage will be 4.5VDC. I'll set up my power supply for the voltage needed, then prop up a small cooling fan for the motor and connect the motor to the + & - and let her run. 

Why reduced Voltage,
(1) less brush vibration (2) Less comm surface heat.

I'll usually monitor the currect, voltage & motor temp. Now let the motor run for about 10 minutes. after the first run disconnect it and let it cool down. After the motor has assumed room temp it will be time for another round, yes another 10 minutes.

Now Remove the brushes one at a time and keep the brush direction constant. How does it look? Is the brush cutting? Is it in a clean radius? Is the brush cut full to the conture of the comm? If not stick them back in for another round of bench running.

After Breakin care will consist of toothpicks and a good motor spray. The tooth picks are for cleaning the comm slots. Brush debris will collect in the slots and will need to be kept clean, ON A REGULAR BASIS! Like after a Qualifier run or race. After you clean the slots then spray out the motor. This should remove any brush materials or drirt that will accumilate.

The brushes will need to be completely seated before the stock motor will preform as engineered.

Now this is for bench breakin at the house NOT the track!
Race handouts are usually broken all together differently.

Mike Clark


----------

